# Care medical transport......



## emtstudent04 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey guys im not sure if this has been posted before, but i just got a call from Care Medical Transport in San Diego for an interview tomorrow and if there is anyone who has been through there interview and can give me any advise on what to expect i would greatly appreciate it? Thank you so much.


----------



## firemedic_30ca (Jul 14, 2010)

If this is the same care im thinking of you will do a set of skills testing, usually splinting, npa insertion, backboarding and assessment is included. You will do a written test covering some nremt questions, then a general interview after that with an ops manager. They like blond haired blue eyed people at care so make sure to get contacts and bleach


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well i hope your not getting it confused with Care Ambulance in Orange County. Well it looks like i have one plus i do have blonde hair blue eyes haha.


----------



## firemedic_30ca (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah that would be the care im thinking of, but they do operate in san diego, orange county and los angeles...so i thought it might be the same. in that case i have no idea lol.


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 14, 2010)

I've interviewed with them.  Pretty standard interview, although it's not just one person, I was interviewed by the hiring manager (or whatever his title was), and 2 EMTs.

Standard questions: Tell me about yourself, where do you see yourself in 5 years, strengths and weaknesses, etc.  Then a couple medical questions.  They might be the same each time, or they might be different for each person, I'm not sure.  For example, I was asked to trace the path of blood through the heart... and I'm blanking on the others.

Also, a few scenario questions.  Like differential diagnosis for patient with x chief complaint and y vital signs, etc.  

I was really nervous during my interview with them for some reason, more so than any other interview.  So, try to relax.

Good luck, and if I think of anything else I forgot, I'll post again.


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 14, 2010)

oops, double post


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks man i hope its not to difficult. I feel comfortable with the basic interview questions, I'm a little nervous on the scenario questions though just because i don't like being put on the spot light all the time. I'm more of a hands on type of person.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 14, 2010)

Leaving for my interview wish me luck people. Im so nervous ahh i hate interviews.


----------



## HasTy (Jul 14, 2010)

They are not the same company my friend care of orange county is not related to care of san diego....now that being said care of orange county does run into Los Angeles. anyway I am digressing cause I could go on into a lot more details of the company...however speaking as one who has done the hiring process of the company. You will take a written test then you will come in for the interview where they will throw a BLS scenario at you mine was turned out to be bounce back pneumonia however I over thought the scenario once you figure out what may be wrong with your patient they will ask you what your treatment would be...they will thanks you and tell you to the door and you may or may not hear from them again in my case I did hear from them again however I had already excepted employment else where....another long story any rate hope this helps


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 15, 2010)

HasTy said:


> They are not the same company my friend care of orange county is not related to care of san diego....now that being said care of orange county does run into Los Angeles. anyway I am digressing cause I could go on into a lot more details of the company...however speaking as one who has done the hiring process of the company. You will take a written test then you will come in for the interview where they will throw a BLS scenario at you mine was turned out to be bounce back pneumonia however I over thought the scenario once you figure out what may be wrong with your patient they will ask you what your treatment would be...they will thanks you and tell you to the door and you may or may not hear from them again in my case I did hear from them again however I had already excepted employment else where....another long story any rate hope this helps



So that is for Care Ambulance in Orange County. You take the written test and the interview BLS scenario in the same day?

I had my interview with Care Medical Transport today and i feel like it went very well, atleast to me it did. I hope i hear from them soon. Wish me luck please because i have had the hardest time getting on anywhere.


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 15, 2010)

Good luck, dude.  I hope you hear some good news soon.  And I know exactly how you feel.  Care is one of many that I interviewed with, and didn't get hired on with.  I hope you have better luck.  Keep us posted!


----------



## HasTy (Jul 15, 2010)

I have gone through hiring with both cares but Care San Diego all you do is test and interview the Care in Orange is alot more competitive and to even get an interview there you should consider your self very very lucky.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 15, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> Good luck, dude.  I hope you hear some good news soon.  And I know exactly how you feel.  Care is one of many that I interviewed with, and didn't get hired on with.  I hope you have better luck.  Keep us posted!



Ya i hope i get a call back from them as well that would be awesome. He seemed to be impressed when i answered the scenario questions and how the blood flow works through the heart. So im keeping my fingures crossed and i will for sure keep you posted. Thanks for the support. Any luck for you yet getting hired?

I didnt feel nervous really at all during the interview, before the interview i was very nervous palms were supper clammy haha.


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 15, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Ya i hope i get a call back from them as well that would be awesome. He seemed to be impressed when i answered the scenario questions and how the blood flow works through the heart. So im keeping my fingures crossed and i will for sure keep you posted. Thanks for the support. Any luck for you yet getting hired?
> 
> I didnt feel nervous really at all during the interview, before the interview i was very nervous palms were supper clammy haha.



Nice.  That's always a good sign, that the interviewer looks impressed.  And way to be not nervous, haha.  More than I could say for myself.

No, no luck getting hired.  Started applying to non-EMT jobs as well, and no luck there either.  :sad:


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 15, 2010)

Porkchop said:


> Nice.  That's always a good sign, that the interviewer looks impressed.  And way to be not nervous, haha.  More than I could say for myself.
> 
> No, no luck getting hired.  Started applying to non-EMT jobs as well, and no luck there either.  :sad:



It's ruff out there man. A lot of people are struggling to find work weather its in EMS or non related EMS jobs. I hope it was a good sign that he seemed impressed, but yet again who knows. I'm going to keep my fingures crossed.


----------

